# Stradalli & Tommasso?



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

The name, "Tommasso" just popped up here recently and having never see anything on "Stradalli," is thought I'd ask, what do we know about these companies?


----------



## jwedge (May 7, 2008)

Just bought a Stradalli and the quality control on the frame is horrible, only surpassed by their lousy customer service. Please save your $$ and buy a better known manufacturer.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*House Brands*

If memory serves me, Tommasso was house brand frame from 10 Speed Imports. Back in the day, they were imported from Italy, as bare frames and painted and decaled in the US. The name was purchased several years ago and like so many other brands (Motobecane, Masi, etc) they really don't have any true lineage to the marquee.


----------



## jschwarz (May 28, 2003)

I bought a Tommaso Capri about 10 years ago as my first road bike. I believe it was one model above their lowest end bike. I was on a tight budget and found I saved about $300 on comparable models from the more known brands. I love the bike, the way it rides and the way it looks. Never had any problems with it and after debating upgrading numerous times over the years I ended up just sticking with it. I was a 10 mile 2-3 times a week plus a 30 mile on the weekend kind of rider until I had ACL reconstruction a few weeks back. Hopefully back on the bike sometime this summer. Anyway I can't say anything bad about the product I bought and would not hesitate buying a Tommaso bike again.


----------



## brazilianbreeze (Apr 14, 2010)

*I have owned both brands*

I picked up the Sram Force equiped Tommasso and a 47mm Stradalli frame for my wife. The Tommasso was a good frame. It was basically like any chinese frame you can pick up now but with a brand painted to it. The Stradalli frame was exceptional...Even though the frame was small for me, I would roll it around to get shifting right etc and it was so stiff it blew my mind. It was a good frame and quality on it was also good. It is also a frame that can be had from China. The differenc is you will pay 30-40% more to buy it from Stradalli. Now for me, that was good in case I had a warranty issue. I dealt with Stradalli a few times and they had great customer service so maybe dwedge caught them on a bad day.......With all this being said, I did purchase a chinese frame FM066 and put 7K miles on it including some race wins and wrecks. The frame was great. I picked up a BH G6 and the quality is better and the frame totally different (style and everything) but most frames seem to be made in asia these days so it will come down to peace of mind and where you want to buy. my .02



jwedge said:


> Just bought a Stradalli and the quality control on the frame is horrible, only surpassed by their lousy customer service. Please save your $$ and buy a better known manufacturer.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Tommaso was house brand for Randall Scott Company out of Boulder. Frames were imported through a Florida company, I have a Tommaso Team Carbon frame, it being a replacement for an Aggraziato frame that I purchased from them as a complete bike.

After a less then happy warranty problem (cracked seat tube above the DT and ST) I ended up with the TC. It's actually a wonderful riding bike, but as others have stated is really just a Chinese frame with a name on it. 

I will never again deal with RS, which is in any case a truth as they have re-branded as Giantnerd. 

I suspect they are the same folks selling Stradalli, whom are also a nameless Florida importer that slaps logo's on frames.


----------

